# PHP hosting question



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

how do i found out if ill know how to use php hosting if i buy it?

is php easy? I dont want to waste money buying a hosting service and not know how to use it.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

not sure what you mean by php hosting but PHP is a programming language.
Most webservers will suppor the PHP language. Especially any server running a UNIX based OS.
IIS does have issues parsing html files that have php in it. Some tweaking has to be done.
PHP: Hypertext Preprocessor is were you can find more out about php.

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> is php easy? I dont want to waste money buying a hosting service and not know how to use it.


You really shouldn't need to mess with any actual "php" when you have a hosting account. PHP hosting just describes what kind of programming language the host is compatible with. Sort of like "Microsoft Windows" or "Macintosh OSX", but not really. It just means that you can use PHP scripts (like from hotscripts.com) on your website. 

To use a hosting account, you just need to be able to transfer files from your computer to your hosting account via FTP.

Most web hosts will have lots of tutorials you can read to learn how to use their service.


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

ooooo my bad thanks


----------

